# Wec 51



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

WEC 51










Sep. 30, 2010
Location: Broomfield, Colorado
Venue: 1STBANK Center
Broadcast: Versus

Current card:



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Champ Jose Aldo vs. Manny Gamburyan (for featherweight title)
> * Miguel Torres vs. Charlie Valencia
> ...


The Karalexis fight had the latest change, he was subbed with Reinhardt.



> Following one of the year's most impressive fights, Chan Sung Jung (10-2 MMA, 0-1 WEC) – better known as "The Korean Zombie" – next meets George Roop (10-6-1 MMA, 0-1-1 WEC) in September at WEC 51.
> 
> A source close to the event today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) the fight, first reported by MMAWeekly.com, isn't signed but could be part of the night's un-aired preliminary card.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

War The Zombie!  Looking forward to this one a lot. Watched the Zombie vs Garcia fight again the other night, and it was just awesome. I've watched it 4 times now, and it just gets better and better. Chan Sung Jung is easily one of the most entertaining fighters to watch in MMA, every one of his fights I've seen have been awesome. Hope he wins this one convincingly.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am kind of surprised that he isn't on the main card after the fight that he put on with Leonard Garcia. I am pretty confident that had he won that fight, he would be on the main card here.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Hominick vs Garcia at WEC 51*

Another matchup announced for 51:



> Fresh off a barnburner with fellow Canadian Yves Jabouin at WEC 49, Mark Hominick (18-8 MMA, 2-2 WEC) takes on another hard-swinging featherweight when he meets Leonard Garcia (14-5-1 MMA, 4-2-1 WEC) on the televised portion of WEC 51.
> 
> The match-up was first reported by MMAWeekly.com and confirmed today by MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) via sources close to the promotion.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet so Jung and Garcia have opponents now! :thumb02:


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i'm sure if he'd of won that fight, he'd be straight path to fight Aldo on this card a la Anderson Silva (one fight then title shot).

major step down in competion though; roop was kind of trash.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

The Zombie will pick this win up. Still surprised that this is not on the main card. With that fight he put on he really got his name out there. WAR ZOMBIE!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Glad to see atleast Garcia got a fight on the TV portion. From a marketing stand point I would have showcased both Garcia's and Jung's fights on television.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hominick is going to beat the **** out of Garcia it won't even be competitive.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Jesy Blue said:


> i'm sure if he'd of won that fight, he'd be straight path to fight Aldo on this card a la Anderson Silva (one fight then title shot).
> 
> major step down in competion though; roop was kind of trash.


White rationalized giving Silva a title shot so early because nobody had ever beaten Leben like Silva did. I think that Aldo would pick apart Jung to be honest. I really don't see one person in the WEC right now that will beat Aldo in any division.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Zombie by whatever he wants!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't see why they would put him on the undercard he is probably the second or third most known fighter they have right now. Hominick will destroy Garcia pretty quickly so there should be time to show this fight anyways.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Card keeps looking better everyday:



> Former bantamweight king, Miguel Torres (37-3) will return to action after the first back-to-back losses of his career, to face standout wrestler, Charlie Valencia (12-5), who's on a three-fight winning streak, at WEC 51 in Broomfield, Colorado on September 30th. MMA Fighting has the scoop:
> 
> After dropping two straight fights, former WEC bantamweight champion Miguel Torres will look to find his way back into the winning column and ultimately back into title contention when he faces Charlie Valencia at WEC 51, MMA Fighting has learned from sources with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Hella looking forward to this, love Torres man. 2nd fav at 135... I bet you can't guess who my favorite is.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

No idea LG, Dominick Cruz?

As for this card, it's looking better and better with every fight announced. Aldo vs Gamburyan, Torres vs Valencia, Korean Zombie vs Roop and Hominick vs Garcia, I can't wait. Love me some WEC.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> No idea LG, Dominick Cruz?
> 
> As for this card, it's looking better and better with every fight announced. Aldo vs Gamburyan, Torres vs Valencia, Korean Zombie vs Roop and Hominick vs Garcia, I can't wait. Love me some WEC.


BLARG! Dominic "The-soon-to-be-Dominated" Cruz? Yeah, he is my fav. I got nothing against the guy, great fighter, soon to be a retired great fighter when an angry Joseph Benavidez tears straight through him.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Never count Garcia out, I am excited to see this with Hominick's new motivation for fighting and training though. But you must take into account how Garcia has done against, let's say, Gamburyan, he put him through one hell of a close decision. I don't think anyone will walk through Garcia.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Zombie by Submission (Exaustion) from Roop punching him in the face too much and Jung not being phased at all.

Sucks that this is on the Prelims, although I am sure it will be easily obtainable on the interwebz.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Does WEC put out a card that doesnt look exciting once again a great card Aldo picking apart Manny Gamburyan love to watch Aldo fight and then the return of one of the fighters to get me into WEC Miquel Torres(a Torres fan after the Maeda fight) and hopes he gets back on track.Hominick and Garcias last fights were great and this should be no different.Really wish the Korean Zombies fight was on the broadcast tho


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

varner vs. Cerrone 2 on this card as well . card stacked top to bottom i can't wait !


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This will be a good one if Varner and the rumors are to believe...



> A heavily rumored rematch between Jamie Varner (16-3-1 MMA, 4-1-1 WEC) and Donald Cerrone (11-3 MMA, 4-3 WEC) is in the works for WEC 51, according to Varner.
> 
> The former WEC lightweight champion today confirmed the news on his personal website. MMAWeekly.com reported earlier that the bout was signed, and sources close to the event also confirmed to MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the bout is a go.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Man Varner vs Cerrone this card just keeps getting better I wonder what card they are going to put Faber vs Mizugaki I thought it might have been on this card but Garcia vs Hominick/Manny vs Aldo and Varner vs Cerrone along with the return of the Korean Zombie and Miquel Torres IMO best WEC card of the year


----------



## sticksy (Feb 8, 2008)

So hyped for this show. Looks awesome on paper and WEC always delivers.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Korean Zombie and Roop get promoted to the awesome main card:



> The main card for September's WEC 51 event now appears complete.
> 
> World Extreme Cagefighting officials recently moved a featherweight bout between "The Korean Zombie," Chan Sung Jung (10-2 MMA, 0-1 WEC), and opponent George Roop (10-6-1 MMA, 0-1-1 WEC) from the preliminary card to the night's Versus-televised main card.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Extremely stacked card - really looking forward to this one. Aldo, Torres, Cerrone, Korean Zombie, Garcia - f*cking crazy.

Really stoked about these recent cards, they definitely deliver.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike Brown vs Cole Province has been added to this card, and it's so stacked they put him on the prelims:



> Former WEC featherweight champion Mike Brown's road back to the title begins again soon.
> 
> Brown (23-6 MMA, 5-2 WEC), who looks to rebound from a 1-2 skid, is slated to face Cole Province (6-1 MMA, 1-0 WEC) at WEC 51, MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has learned.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Man... WEC 51 is gonna be amazing, definitely gonna be purchasing this one.


----------



## jaec012 (Aug 4, 2010)

isn't it showing for free on versus?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

jaec012 said:


> isn't it showing for free on versus?


Oh wow..it is!

BONUS! :thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude...

I don't even remember a boring fight in WEC. Maybe Mendes/Swanson, but that wasn't bad either although Mendes was LnPing a lot. I feel that this card will be very special. All of the main card fights have the potential to win Fight of the Night and seeing Aldo in action against his nightmare matchup will be a real treat.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I love the WEC and this card is going to be an amazing card! I really can't wait to see it!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Interesting that this is a free card, I take it their last PPV didn't go so well? Really looking forward to see the Korean zombie and Aldo fight again though.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wookie said:


> Interesting that this is a free card, I take it their last PPV didn't go so well? Really looking forward to see the Korean zombie and Aldo fight again though.


I think they pulled something around 200.000 buyers. Not bad, not really good either.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I think they pulled something around 200.000 buyers. Not bad, not really good either.


I was just wondering because, I figured they would try and get another PPV set up as quickly as possible. And this next card is probably their closest to "buy worthy" as their cards get.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wookie said:


> I was just wondering because, I figured they would try and get another PPV set up as quickly as possible. And this next card is probably their closest to "buy worthy" as their cards get.


I am surprised as well. The main event has two fighters that dominated on the last PPV they had. It also has The Korean Zombie and Garcia who had an insane fight on the PPV card. Then it also has the super hyped up Varner/Cerrone fight. I think that this is the most PPV worthy card they have had.


----------



## amazinz5 (Aug 20, 2010)

i think their plan was to do 1 or 2 ppv a year


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I hadn't looked at this card yet and I knew it was coming up and just checked it to see the date and full card and I see Brown on the undercard? WTF?! The guy held the belt, defended it twice and lost it less than a year ago and he's on the undercard? 

Is there something I don't know about Brown? That seems incredibly strange. It isn't like his losses are boring either, he's one of their biggest names, reasonably exciting and a former champ how the bloody hell can he be on the undercard?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The last fight on the awesome card is official and Karalexis is fighting the first Chinese fighter in the WEC:



> Tiequan Zhang (11-0 MMA, 0-0 WEC) will soon become World Extreme Cagefighting's first-ever Chinese fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Jeff1977 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think standing and trading with him (ala Faver) would be a big mistake, but can Manville handle him on the ground?

Anyone think Manny stands a chance?

His one punch knockout of Brown will limit the amount of risks Aldo might want to take, but can Manville get him to the ground?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I merged your post into the WEC 51 discussion thread. :thumbsup:

I think that Manny has a chance, but I don't think he will win. Aldo is much too fast and well rounded in my opinion.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Jeff1977 said:


> Anyone think Manny stands a chance?


Everyone in a fight has a "Chance".

I don't think Manny has a very good one.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jeff1977 said:


> Anyone think Manny stands a chance?


I think Manny will win at least one round, probably the first. Who knows, maybe Manny's grappling will be entirely too much for Aldo and we'll see the upset? I wouldn't be surprised if we saw a fight similar to Silva/Sonnen.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Now apparently Karalexis is out and Reinhardt in because of... ?



> Lightweight veteran Alex Karalexis (10-5 MMA, 4-3 WEC) has been forced to withdraw from a scheduled meeting with newcomer Tiequan Zhang (11-0 MMA, 0-0 WEC) at WEC 51.
> 
> Stepping in for Karalexis is Midwest veteran Jason Reinhardt (20-1 MMA, 0-0 WEC), who will make his WEC debut at the event, which takes place Sept. 30 at the 1STBANK Center in Broomfield, Colo. The change was first reported by MMAFighting.com and subsequently confirmed to MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) by sources close to the event.
> 
> ...


Link

And Pace replaces Godfrey, that's because of staph, please please no more changes please:



> Undefeated New Yorker Nick Pace (5-0 MMA, 0-0 WEC) is WEC bound.
> 
> The bantamweight will step in for Clint Godfrey (11-2 MMA, 0-1 WEC) to face Demetrious Johnson (5-1 MMA, 0-1 WEC) at WEC 51, which takes place Sept. 30 at the 1STBANK Center in Broomfield, Colo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hopefully we will see the return to form of Torres. Also very stoked to see Mr Zombie.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

There are some exciting fights, I can't wait.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This card needs to happen already! I am really looking forward to it. Aldo is going to prove to be too much for Manny in my opinion and all of the fights before that should be awesome as usual!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Does Manny have what it takes to upset Aldo?*

No....


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I think he does!

Aldo is the OBVIOUS favorite, but Judo can give some guys problems. Also, Manny carries a lot of power in that small frame. He has more to offer Aldo than Faber or Brown, in my opinion.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn Dizzle, that card is stacked!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Jeff1977 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Aldo vs Manny*

I think Manny will give him the toughest battle to date and if he can get him down (big if) it could get interesting.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think its going to be rather one sided, with Aldo dominating the majority of the fight. I agree IF Manny actually gets him down, it could be interesting, but I don't think it'll be THAT interesting.


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think Manny has a chance unless Also is sick or injured.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I merged the Manny vs. Aldo thread into here. Please direct all discussion regarding WEC 51 in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Cowboy on his upcoming fight:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not sure why, but prelim fighter Reinhardt is out of this show and a guy who was on TUF for the first day, Garza, is taking his place:



> Chinese fighter Tiequan Zhang (11-0 MMA, 0-0 WEC) now faces a new opponent in his WEC debut this week.
> 
> Originally slated to fight one-time UFC fighter Jason Reinhardt (20-1 MMA, 0-0 WEC), Zhang instead meets fellow lightweight, WEC newcomer and "The Ultimate Fighter 12" competitor Pablo Garza (9-0 MMA, 0-0 WEC).
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## jaec012 (Aug 4, 2010)

2 more dayssss cant wait!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They held open workouts for Aldo, Torres and others and somebody uploaded a short highlight vid:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*WEC 51 Weigh-In Results*



> BROOMFIELD, Colo. – All fighters successfully made weight for their WEC 51 bouts at the official weigh-in event at the 1stBank Center on Wednesday.
> 
> Main-event featherweights Jose Aldo and Manny Gamburyan each tipped the scale at 145 pounds for their featherweight title fight. It will be Aldo's second defense of the belt since taking it from Mike Brown at WEC 44 last November. At WEC 48 in April, he defeated former champ Urijah Faber by unanimous decision.
> 
> ...


Source: MMAFighting.com

Here are the results for anyone who may be interested! 

Can't wait for this card to go down hehe


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, it's going to be a great card can't believe it's free on cable. The pics from the staredowns after weighing in are in the vbookie threads, btw.


----------



## Jeff1977 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Is the Korean Zombie overrated??*

Sure he's fun to watch but i'm wondering if there is a chance he could lose to George Roop tonight?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Over rated? I think not!!!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Really hard fight to call tonight, I would not say he is over rated because I don't think anyone really see's him as one of the very best in the 145 division, fans just expect him to be involved in fun fights after his last show against Garcia I think.

For what its worth while many think of the Garcia vs Chan-Sung fight as one of the greatest MMA fights ever or at least the fight of the year, all I saw was 2 equal fighters with terrible self defence who lacked the power to finish but had the momentum to keep swinging. If Chan-Sung goes out and fights like he did against Garcia tonight, which I suspect he might try to do, then he will give Roop every chance to fight smart and pick good times to land his shots and win his take downs and finish Chan-Sung.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

There's value in betting Roop tonight. From a pure gambling perspective.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Just an FYI. There are fight discussion threads stickied in the main WEC section in case people want to discuss the fights as they are happening. It will make it a bit more organized. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

*WEC 51 - Card/Fights of the year?*

I wont post any spoilers so far, but for all those watching, what do you think?

This is like NFL playoff football, only WAY BETTER!

I have never gotten a free card that was THIS GOOD.

I LOVE THE WEC!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Without the hyperbole- the WEC always delivers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Walker said:


> Without the hyperbole- the WEC always delivers. :thumbsup:



Thats why I've always thought it was sad that the WEC seems to get so underpromoted, the fights are almost always exciting. Heck, I show "average fans" or even "non fans" the UFC and they get bored, I show them the WEC and rarely are they not impressed and excited. 

Dont get me wrong I love great grappling matches, and I'm a big fan of intelligent fighting, but for how much a guy like Dana White seems to always want exciting fights, I cannot begin to fathom why they dont just rename the WEC to UFC-World Extreme Cagefighting or something... tag the UFC name onto it and you have 5x the number of viewers, and I guarantee you if you get people WATCHING you'll get a huge fanbase. As you said, the WEC always delivers, and its just a shame that it doesnt get the publicity it deserves. 

Maybe I shouldnt complain, because its way too awesome that WEC is mostly free and usually the most exciting fights, and if that many people start watching it wont be free much longer.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They picked the winners of the awards:

Roop KOTN
Torres SOTN
Cerrone/Varner FOTN



> BROOMFIELD, Colo. – George Roop, Miguel Torres, Donald Cerrone and Jamie Varner each earned $10,000 "Fight Night" bonuses for their performances at Thursday's WEC 51 event.
> 
> Roop earned the night's "Knockout of the Night" award, Torres picked up the "Submission of the Night" bonus, and Cerrone and Varner earned "Fight of the Night" honors.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Great event, 10/10 certainly one of the best if not the best event of the year to date.

Miguel Torres looked outstanding in his fights, I hope Urijah Faber makes quick meat of his next opponent because I really want to see Fabar vs Torres, almost deserves to be a title fight but I don't care if its not, I know Torres is coming of a little bit of a bad run but he looked his best again last night, and it's obvious when Torres is at his best he is No.1 in that division.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think Faber could handle Torres if he decided to wrestle...although Torres' reach could be a problem.

Great card...I was surprised at how crisp Roops stand-up was, he used his reach VERY well.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> I think Faber could handle Torres if he decided to wrestle...although Torres' reach could be a problem.
> 
> Great card...I was surprised at how crisp Roops stand-up was, he used his reach VERY well.


I'm not so sure, Torres also has sick Jujitsu and would have a good chance to submit Faber on the ground, Aldo could successful control Faber on the ground and I think Torres's Jujitsu is better than Aldo's, its certainly more proven.


----------

